# Solved: Hyper V XP no internet



## Martyr844 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have two hyper v machines, one runs win 7, one runs win XP. My win 7 machine connects to the internet just fine, my win XP I cannot get connected at all.
My virtual switch is set as an external network (not legacy) adapter.
Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong?


----------



## j0hnx777 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm thinking it may be a driver issue. It's been a while since I virtualized an XP machine but I vaguely remember there being some issue with drivers.


----------



## Martyr844 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks j0hnx777 :up: I did get it working again, I had been holding off on activating windows since I suspected that I may need to re-install the os on the virtual machine. Today it finally forced me to activate it, and now it seems to be working fine...I've never seen XP do that before but it works now.


----------

